# Came Up With A Cool Idea.



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife works for Barnes and Noble. She announced to me that May 14th, some sports figure is going to be at her store doing a book signing. I'm not sure she remembers who she's married to but if it doesn't have to do with bikes, tools, engine building or musclecars, I'm not in. 
Anyway, that happens to be my 50th birthday. I said as long as she's going to be busy with that, I'm going to do the 50 mile, 50th birthday trail trifecta with lunch at Chik Fil A thrown in after the second trail. 
The first trail will be Rocky Point. A 20 mile hilly singletrack. 
After that, I'll make my way to Glacier Ridge, a 14 mile techy, flowy awesome place to spend a few hours. 
I'll wrap it up with Trailview State Park and Stillwell Woods which I get 12 miles out of. At the end, I'll go a mile South down the Greenbelt and back to make it an even 50. 
Should make for a good 50th birthday. 
Go out for pizza at my favorite place for dinner and sleep like a baby. 
Sound good?


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

You're really going to hate your 80th B Day


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Phillbo said:


> You're really going to hate your 80th B Day


Too damn funny.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

It's called bikepacking


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It wasn't really. I did each trail as a loop and when I returned to the lot, I drove to the next trail and did it again. 
I could have swore I posted how the ride went...
Anyway, Got to the first trail an hour behind schedule. Had to take the dog for a big walk since it was going to be a while before I got home again. Rode 20 miles, drove to the next place. My stepson met me there and we rode about nine of the fourteen miles. We were running out of time and I had to meet my friend at the restaurant near the third trail for lunch. 
We met my friend Mike and had BLT's with softshell crab on them. Best lunch ever. 
My buddy and I rode the six mile super techy loop and I went on to the last place where I met my stepson and my youngest son. The three of us rode about 8 or 9 miles of the 12 mile loop. We just flat ran out of time. 
Had to meet the family for dinner. My little guy was pretty upset I didn't do 50 miles but I explained to him that I spent the day doing what I love with who I love. 
We capped it all off with a kick ass Cajun dinner. 
Damn good day.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, happy belated birthday and welcome to actually meeting the criteria for this forum!

So who was the sports figure? Eh, I probably never heard of 'em.

chaz


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It was Dwight Gooden... and he bagged on the event.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Would definitely rather go mountain biking than meet Dwight.

chaz


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Me too.


----------

